# Calibrating two SVS subs help needed!



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm using an Onkyo 809 receiver with two SVS PB12-NSD subs with Audyssey and I'm wondering how it calibrates the two subs. I don't here the two sub's tones when I do the calibration. 

Anyone with an Onkyo 809 know if it has the capability of calibrating the two subs?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you have the subs connected right now? are they in the same location in the room or different spots?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

They are in oposite corners of the room. Both subs are connected to the AVR and I have it so that the receiver controls the sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, the receiver does suport two subs so as long as you have them hooked up the sub out 1 and sub out 2 then thats good.
For now turn both subs on, dont leave in auto for this test. Set the level on bolth subs to 12oclock 
Have you run Audyssey yet?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have run the quick setup which is when I noticed only one sub was responding to the tones. I do have them on auto so I'll put them on to see what happens. About to go do that now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do the full Auddyssey setup and see what it does. its important that you have the levels on the subs at around halfway as Auddyssey needs to "hear" them to know that they are there.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Just did it again exactly as you said and same results. Only the front sub played. The rear one in the corner did not. Note that both do play when I play music however so there's definitely connection. Thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think but not sure that In the setup menu of the receiver there should be a setting telling that you have two subs is that activated?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Could the levels on the sub be less than half way? I read that it can be half or a little less. I had them both at half way. I will run the full setup and see.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Auddyssey will correct for any level irregularities, halfway is a good starting point.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I was thinking that the receiver would have the two sub option too but couldn't fine it and I didn't see anything in the manual. What it does is ask you if you're using a sub "yes" "no". I'll check again. Running the full setup now and so far only one sub has responded. I'm on location 6.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im really not sure, Ive never used a two sub receiver so i dont know how it works. There are a number of other members who have the 809 maybe check with one of them.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Tony! As always you've been VERY helpful. The 809 might not be able to adjust for two subs with Audyssey. There's a way to work around it manually but takes some time. I can't see any options in the receiver to activate two subs. They both play so I have to assume it knows I have two. Audyssey on the other hand might not. I'll definitely wait and see what others think. Again thanks!


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Just found this statement in the manual. Don't know what that meas to Audyssey though.

"You can connect the powered subwoofer with two SUBWOOFER PRE OUT jacks respectively. The same signal is output from each jack."


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, been working in the HT most of the day. There is nowhere to set for 2 subs in the 809. I believe it just "knows" that 2 are connected. Do you have the speakers set to Full by chance? I don't think you can when sub is set to yes, but I cannot remember for sure. 

When you run Audessey full mode, the first thing it should ask you to do is to set your sub output to 75db. At this point, check both your subs. Are you hearing response from both? If not, stop Audessey when you can and go to speaker level calibration (menu 2.4) - go to the sub setting - do you get response from both here?


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

DESCypher said:


> Just found this statement in the manual. Don't know what that meas to Audyssey though.
> 
> "You can connect the powered subwoofer with two SUBWOOFER PRE OUT jacks respectively. The same signal is output from each jack."


I have the Denon 2311CI, which has almost the exact same statement in the docs. In my case, the two jacks are the same as using a single jack and a y-splitter (which is what I do.) It is not driving each sub separately, but as one. Audyssey will EQ the pair as one sub, meaning it will not correct for phase differences between the two. The easiest thing to do to make sure both are in-phase is to place them at the same distance from the measuring position (my cylinders are flanking my front channel, both about 13 ft away) - I'm not sure about the best way to get them in-phase otherwise. Then let Audyssey do its thing (and check/tweak the results with an SPL meter... Audyssey tends to set the LFE channel on the low side.) Good luck!

Oh, and the LFE signal Audyessey sends out is not generally sufficient to "wake" my PC13U's up from "Auto," so I always switch them both to "On" when calibrating...


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't change the sub to 75. I did however remember going to menu 2.4 and hearing both subs. I think I will pay attention more next time.

@Vadar I do remember reading about reading on the alternative you just stated. It just stinks we have to go thru that. I will do more trials. Learning more. Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It was my understanding that Audyssey XT would only calibrate one sub and that XT32 would do both. Is that incorrect?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Sorry, been working in the HT most of the day. There is nowhere to set for 2 subs in the 809. I believe it just "knows" that 2 are connected. Do you have the speakers set to Full by chance? I don't think you can when sub is set to yes, but I cannot remember for sure.
> 
> When you run Audessey full mode, the first thing it should ask you to do is to set your sub output to 75db. At this point, check both your subs. Are you hearing response from both? If not, stop Audessey when you can and go to speaker level calibration (menu 2.4) - go to the sub setting - do you get response from both here?


So my main speakers should NOT be set to Full? I thought auto setup would take care of this? I'll try that also.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Vader said:


> I have the Denon 2311CI, which has almost the exact same statement in the docs. In my case, the two jacks are the same as using a single jack and a y-splitter (which is what I do.) It is not driving each sub separately, but as one. Audyssey will EQ the pair as one sub, meaning it will not correct for phase differences between the two. The easiest thing to do to make sure both are in-phase is to place them at the same distance from the measuring position (my cylinders are flanking my front channel, both about 13 ft away) - I'm not sure about the best way to get them in-phase otherwise. Then let Audyssey do its thing (and check/tweak the results with an SPL meter... Audyssey tends to set the LFE channel on the low side.) Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and the LFE signal Audyessey sends out is not generally sufficient to "wake" my PC13U's up from "Auto," so I always switch them both to "On" when calibrating...


I'll give your suggestions a try too.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

OK I think I have this working correctly. This is what I did.

1. I moved the rear corner sub up so it was the same distance to the listening area as my front corner sub. 2. I used both the receiver and an SPL reader on my phone (haha I know!) to get the level to approximately 80db. This was off a little for the front sub. The mike couldn't get it to 80 for some reason even though I turned the volume all the way to 0 which is why I used my phone also.
I performed this test one sub at a time. After I turned them both on.
3. I then ran the full audyessey test. I was able to hear both sub come on during the Audessey calibration setup. 

So I'm assuming it did its thing. After I moved the rear sub back to it's proper space. Does this affect that sub since I moved it?


----------



## fotto (Jan 17, 2010)

As the two sub outputs on the 809 (I have one as well) are outputting the same signal, I don't understand why you don't get signal to both during Audyssey set-up. To verify, during Audyssey set-up (when sub tone is playing) what happens if you switch the sub cables at the RCA jacks at the 809? Do they reverse roles in terms of which one plays and which one doesn't? If you can't get sub tone simultaneously from both jacks during set-up (due to some nuance of the 809) you could always pick up a RCA y splitter from radio shack and split off the "active" AVR sub output in order to get both playing during Audyssey set-up.

JMHO, but reading other threads on dual sub set-up, the general rule is to get the COMBINED SPL of the subs at 75dB during Audyssey set-up, which requires setting each to some SPL lower than 75, most likely in the 72dB range. This will likely take a bit of experimentation to do as you may have a few iterations of the signal separate and together to achieve 75dB. Also, I would be my opinion that you'd be better off having the subs in their final spots in the room during Audyssey set-up vs. how you actually did it.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm getting sounds from both subs now during Audyssey. The problem I was having is getting the SPL below 80db. I had the volume all the way to 0 and still couldn't get it past 82db. I'm assuming this is the correct way to do this? After you plug the mic in and accept the speaker and sub setting it produces the sub tone. Is this what we're suppose to be using to set the sub to 75db?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I was able to get my PB-13s to 75db when I ran it, so I think you should be able to as well..... where is the gain set to on the subs?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I set them to 12 o'clock to start. You're talking about the volume right? Everything else should be set accordingly.


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

Try adjusting your sub gain to a lower setting (lower than 12 o'clock) to compensate for the 0 volume of your processor. Hope this helps....


----------

